# Transom Trim Wedge Installed



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

And it improved holeshot greatly?


----------



## mrbacklash (Nov 1, 2008)

Which wedges did you install? Thinking about some for my Cayenne. Have you tried Coastal Propeller in Bridge City? They have done pretty good work for me.


----------



## BudT (Jun 29, 2018)

Capnredfish said:


> And it improved holeshot greatly?


The hole shot didn't really suffer before, but one would have to believe that it improved as well. I have been fishing deep alot lately, b/c our area has been so beat up from all the rain, so I just haven't focused on holeshot so much. Now as the propwork starts, I'll be paying a lot more attention to it. It'll be 2-3 weeks due to other obligations, after propwork I'll followup.


----------



## BudT (Jun 29, 2018)

mrbacklash said:


> Which wedges did you install? Thinking about some for my Cayenne. Have you tried Coastal Propeller in Bridge City? They have done pretty good work for me.


I installed a King Starboard wedge that Cayo has made for their boats. I have used Coastal in BC and they have always done me well, I have used Watson in Groves as well. I have never used Precision but the guy who has helped me get this thing set up prop wise has recommended Ray's work. I could tell when talking to Ray, he does a lot of the four stroke Tohatsu 50 props, and knows what they like and don't like. I'll probably be bringing my Tohatsu to Lake Area Marine in Lake Charles for the 20 hr service so I'll be in that neighborhood.


----------

